# Poll - Would you pay to enter???



## Purple Lotus (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone.  I know I'm not the only one that is tried of trying to find new places for great scenery and backgrounds for outdoor photography.  Especially ones that don't get you kicked out of.  I know most photographers don't want to  have more out of pocket expenses than necessary but at the same time we want to make our clients love their photos.  So my question to my fellow photographers....

POLL:

Who is willing to pay a fee to be able to have access to *one location* that offers a variety of different scenery and backdrops for you to bring clients?  You can schedule appointments, bring your clients and have free range to roam around finding the right background to take your photos.  No one will kick you out, clients could enjoy several different backgrounds and scenery to be a part of.  Scenery would change to reflect seasons. While this enables photographers to get the awesome pictures in ONE place the fees to use the area gets reinvested into making the area in tip top shape.  

So, with that said, who feels its worth the pay to enter a place to get your clients awesome memories, different backgrounds and have the time you need without the worry of being told to leave?

YES - I would pay to bring my clients
NO - I am not interested in paying.


----------



## Geenphoto (Apr 12, 2021)

I used to rent a studio space when I needed. He had backdrops and props. If I wanted to use his flash and poppers then I could pay a little extra. He went out of business during the lockdown.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 12, 2021)

If needed there are several rental studios here in St. Louis. Would I pay, no. Only reason is I have a very good friend who has her own studio I can borrow.


----------



## Rickbb (Apr 12, 2021)

Only if I was getting paid enough to cover the cost. For my own stuff, not a chance.


----------



## petrochemist (Apr 13, 2021)

As an amateur photographer the only way I can get in to many events I like to photograph is by paying. These might be sports, re-enactments etc. I can't take any clients with me so neither of your answers fit.

If I was a professional portrait photographer of course I'd pay to access areas my clients want (eg a photo with that local landmark). The cost would be charged to them along with a small percentage as a handling fee. Negotiations for limiting other people accessing the area during my shoot would probably push the access fee up considerably. If there's no specific client request I'm sure I can find locations of my own without fee, which would make good backdrops - though the scenery round here is definitely lacking in mountain drama!


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 13, 2021)

For me photography is a hobby
So whilst I would pay to go into somewhere that I wanted to visit and take photos whilst there
So as asked in op question No not just for the right to take photos
IMO I thinks this is dangerous ground as it could set a precedent for other places and we could loose the rights we currently have to photograph


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 13, 2021)

I know you're seeking a simple yes or no but the question is more complicated than a simple answer can provide. 

First it would depend on the location. Is this inside (heated/cooled) or outside, does it have facilities (restrooms, changing rooms, makeup area, etc)? We have a local facility that has an old retail store space that does something similar. What about lighting? Is it provided or bring your own? If you bring your own is electrical service available? You say the scenery changes to reflect the season, does this mean Mother Nature or man made? I have some friend who have converted an old barn and the surrounding grounds into a wedding venue. Lots of landscaping, antiques, etc. They do really well with it, but they're very savvy about pricing, and are competing with a variety of other locations.  So the question of how much would this location charge, comes to mind?

So in answer to your question would I pay, the answer is maybe.  If your talking about charging me $$ to stand in a field probably not. If your talking $$ for a landscaped garden, maybe. If some of the extras mentioned above are provided, yes. If you have a full blown facility with sets, facilities, everything mentioned above, depending on the shoot/client, I'd likely pay $$$ - $$$$. Whatever the client was willing to go. The friends I mentioned above charge $2000 for the day, but they provide everything from facility,  tables, chairs, table clothes, tableware, music/sound system, even a couple of photo areas. They don't provide the food, but they have a caterering company that will.

So there's no simple answer because everything has a price point based on what you're offering.


----------



## nokk (Apr 13, 2021)

no, because i hate photographing people.  but i think there could be a market for this type of place.  locally we have a few maker's markets where you pay a monthly subscription fee or daily use fee and can use their tools like 3d printers, vinyl cutters, printers, etc.. to make things.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 13, 2021)

I’m keying in on the word “clients,” so to me that implies commercial photography. If I’m running a photo business, then yes, because the fee would be part of the photo package. No doubt there are clients that would pay for that. For hobby photography, no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soocom1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Depends. 
Where I am at, the people I typically deal with when I do people shots, like to be in the open. So there is no one fixed location to go to. 
Plus we have tons of open public land and alot of locations to shoot and choose from. 
I am not overy against it, but typically speaking its a non issue.


----------



## paigew (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, I have paid for a permit fee lots of times. I pass on the cost of the location to my clients. If I had to pay every time I would just build the fee into my pricing to cover that cost.


----------



## limr (Apr 13, 2021)

No.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 13, 2021)

No, thank you.


----------



## johngpt (Apr 24, 2021)

I see pros with clients at our local botanic garden quite often. I know that fees are charged above those charged the public for entrance. The pros seem not to mind. I'd imagine that those fees are worked into what the pros charge the clients.

I also see lots of pros with clients down at accessible river locations, where nothing is charged.

If I were a pro I wouldn't mind having more than one location at which I paid. It's hard to imagine that there would be one location which would cover more than one or two scenarios.
If I used those locations quite a bit, I'd make sure my fee schedule covered those instances.


----------

